# Seeds: As Gardening Expands, So Does Burpee Mailing List - sacbee.com



## eline (Mar 3, 2010)

With the economy being in such a sad state, gardening can save you a ton on your grocery bill too.
.-= eline´s last blog ..The Lean to Greenhouse: An Economical Choice =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Gardening can indeed save you a ton of money on your grocery bills. Growing your own vegetables encourages eating healthier which can decrease the risks of health issues. There are many monetary advantages of growing your own fresh foods.


----------

